# Back From Turquoise Lake Near Leadville, Co



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We are safely back from a weekend of cooler weather camping at 10,200 feet. I guess it was pushing 100 degrees this weekend in Denver.









Molly Brown

Randy


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> We are safely back from a weekend of cooler weather camping at 10,200 feet. I guess it was pushing 100 degrees this weekend in Denver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that place looks great.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Great pics!







Looks like a wonderful place to escape and relax.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Once again, a top notch trip report!


----------



## Steve McNeil (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow!! What a beautiful place to camp at. Will have to put that on place on our list to camp at.

Thanks, glad your family had an excellent time.

Steve


----------



## alebar17 (Mar 10, 2006)

Beautiful place!

How long have you had the porta-bote and what are your thoughts about it, would you buy again?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Randy, once again you give us another excellent summary and pictures of your trip. Looks like a beautiful place. Glad you had a good time. Can you send some of that fudge my way?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Randy, you sure have some fantastic camping out there in Colorado! Very beautiful!
As always, outstanding job on the pictures and trip recap


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy,

I don't know how you come up with these places!








I guess living in Colorado helps, eh?

Looks like a great trip, and I must admit I am developing some serious Porta-Boat envy. Just what I need right now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Randy, Thanks for another great trip report and postcard quality photos!


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Randy,

What a nice vacation! Great travel report.

C-Mac


----------

